# New Recordings



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

I just logged in and noticed its been 13 months since I last posted here but I've been kept busy practicing and listening!

I uploaded these recently. They are not masterpieces but please let me know what you think.











Cheers


----------

